# How the hell do you women flirt?



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

I simply don't understand how girls and women flirt...... I heard that if a girl touches your shoulder that means she is "interested". What others methods do you women use to flirt. I must say its entirely different from male flirting....

Women flirting is one of the few things about human beings I cannot understand!


Explain how your flirt.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I don't really know how to be subtle, so if I'm flirting with you in a sexual way, you'll know it...


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

Ah...we're tricky. Touching the shoulder or arm _could _be flirting, then it again it might not be. Therein lies the charm.

Personally, I don't intentionally flirt. I just get a little nervous around sb. that I like. But I guess if you want specifics they could include:

*longer and deeper than usual eye contact (I'm trying to size you up and figure you out because I'm interested).
*I listen more to what you say than what others say.
*I try and sit next to you.
*I just generally try to be around you.
*I smile a lot
*I say stupid things that I curse myself for under my breath.
*I'll compliment clothing, hairstyle or anything else: job, intelligence, whatever.
*I'll be self-conscious of my appearance


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Depends on the person. Generalizing will only lead you to misinterpret.


----------



## Slkmcphee (Oct 19, 2009)

It is worthwhile to mention there is a difference between "toying" and "flirting." 

Toying: the female is simply amusing herself by sending out false signals that will confuse you and cause you to make an ass of yourself, potentially in front of other males. This is a power trip. You never had a chance. You never will.

Flirting: the female is interested in you and sending out weak to strong signals that may or may not have the potential to amount to contact. Sometimes flirting is done because of genuine interest, sometimes you or she is forbidden fruit. If either one of you is in a relationship, proceed with caution. 

A lot of it is in the eyes and body language. 
Many women tilt their head down and look "up" at a male, which implies a sort of submissiveness. It does not mean she is submissive, though.
She is touching her face and smiling.
She touches you gently _anywhere_.
She acts more interested in what you are saying than your mother.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

amanda32 said:


> Ah...we're tricky. Touching the shoulder or arm _could _be flirting, then it again it might not be. Therein lies the charm.
> 
> Personally, I don't intentionally flirt. I just get a little nervous around sb. that I like. But I guess if you want specifics they could include:
> 
> ...


good list, I couldn't write one like that. I bold typed the ones I identify with most. I smile alot fullstop, so that is never an indicator with me. If I really liked someone I wouldn't do the longer and deeper eye contact thing, too intense for me.


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

it just kinda happens naturally for me. i do whatever feels right in the moment. with guys its more intense body language. ive noticed guys dont pick up on the visual as much as words and touching. ill be playful and tease em a little bit. when i sit next to him ill sit close but will see if he moves closer. usually keep my knees next to him and they just barely touch. im more feely with guys, especially when we're joking around. ill put my hand on his knee or if we're standing close and laughing ill touch his abs/chest area. it sounds awkward and if u try it when it's not natural it makes for an awkward moment lol.
for girls it changes. theres a lot more eye fucking going on. i act like i dont notice em and dont really give a shit about anything except having fun in that moment. i use my eyes and voice more and i have a more direct confident seductive voice whereas with guys its more playful and carefree usually. sometimes ill use the girls one on the guys though, depends on my mood. ive noticed i use my eyebrows and lips a lot while flirting. i have a smirk that lets people know its on, so i've heard lol.


----------



## CharleyVCU1988 (Feb 5, 2010)

Slkmcphee said:


> It is worthwhile to mention there is a difference between "toying" and "flirting."
> 
> Toying: the female is simply amusing herself by sending out false signals that will confuse you and cause you to make an ass of yourself, potentially in front of other males. This is a power trip. You never had a chance. You never will.
> 
> ...


ISTP ftw wooohooo


----------



## thisisme (Apr 11, 2010)

i don't know if it's flirting or just straight up showing interest...but i would be happy to see them...grab their hand maybe and have them walk with me to get a drink or something...just be nearby...talk...express interest in getting to know them or doing something with them sometime...i'm not much of a wall flower haha


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

Black Rebel said:


> ...I heard that if a girl touches your shoulder that means she is "interested". What others methods do you women use to flirt. I must say its entirely different from male flirting....


Like Promethea said, it really depends on girl's personality how she chooses to flirt. There isn't one way that is common to the female gender - perhaps why you are feeling confused, because you are trying to find one method but there isn't one.

To make things even more complicated, the fact that girl is flirting with you does not necessarily mean that she is interested in you (and same with guys). She might simply crave attention. She might feel that you are uncomfortable and will be just trying to put you at more ease. She might just want to appear to be friendly and approachable - trying to make you connect to her as friend but have nothing sexual in mind. A lot of people will flirt almost on autopilot, men and women. 

Usually if somebody is really interested in you, and not just flirting reflexively, there is indeed increased eye contact and they will ask you some more personal information or share something themselves - kind of try to increase the intimacy between you two. Some girls will also become more tactile to increase this intimacy, but not all.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Well, my flirts usually are fun flirts. The main purpose is to make fun of myself, joking around, and entertain my friends. I flirts with both guys and girls, but I prefer flirting with single guys since I'm a straight single girl.

I don't have any certain pattern in flirting. I just go with the flow. Perhaps I should give some examples.

Me: Will you open this bottle for me?
Male friend: Sure. *opens the bottle*. Here it is.
Me: Awww... thank you! That is so sweet. You make my heart beat faster. *sighs and starry eyes*
Male friend: LOL. You're silly.

Me: *doing some stuff*
Male friend: Yo! Need some help?
Me: I guess so. Sure you wanna help me?
Male friend: Sure. Why not?
Me: You're the most gorgeous and awesome guy I ever known. Marry me.
Male friend: LOL.

Male friend: *studying alone in the library*
Me: Hey handsome! Whacha doin? *gives noticeable fake sweetest smile*
Male friend: Hi, WQ. Usual stuff, studying. *smile*
Me: Your posture when you're studying makes you looks so damn hot! *playing my fingers in his shoulder*
Male friend: LOL. Get outta here.

Female friend: I'm sleepy.
Me: *hold her shoulder, wink, and act bitchy* Let's sleep together, sweetheart. I miss holding you in my arms. *kiss her cheek*
Female friend: LOL! Ewww....


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

'Tis the question all men want to know, but never shall.


----------



## Deja Vu (Dec 26, 2009)

kristina 23 said:


> it just kinda happens naturally for me. i do whatever feels right in the moment. with guys its more intense body language. ive noticed guys dont pick up on the visual as much as words and touching. ill be playful and tease em a little bit. when i sit next to him ill sit close but will see if he moves closer. usually keep my knees next to him and they just barely touch. im more feely with guys, especially when we're joking around. ill put my hand on his knee or if we're standing close and laughing ill touch his abs/chest area. it sounds awkward and if u try it when it's not natural it makes for an awkward moment lol.
> for girls it changes. theres a lot more eye fucking going on. i act like i dont notice em and dont really give a shit about anything except having fun in that moment. i use my eyes and voice more and i have a more direct confident seductive voice whereas with guys its more playful and carefree usually. sometimes ill use the girls one on the guys though, depends on my mood. ive noticed i use my eyebrows and lips a lot while flirting. i have a smirk that lets people know its on, so i've heard lol.


...

:dry:


----------



## Something Quite Frivolous (Jun 8, 2010)

WickedQueen said:


> Well, my flirts usually are fun flirts. The main purpose is to make fun of myself, joking around, and entertain my friends. I flirts with both guys and girls, but I prefer flirting with single guys since I'm a straight single girl.
> 
> I don't have any certain pattern in flirting. I just go with the flow. Perhaps I should give some examples.
> 
> ...


This is quite interesting- would this type of flirting portray genuine romantic interest or infatuation in a person? Or would it just be for fun. Because if the former, I've been really stupid with girls.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

amanda32 said:


> Ah...we're tricky. Touching the shoulder or arm _could _be flirting, then it again it might not be. Therein lies the charm.
> 
> Personally, I don't intentionally flirt. I just get a little nervous around sb. that I like. But I guess if you want specifics they could include:
> 
> ...


Buy Amanda a few roses, because she's beautiful.


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

Thank you Slider, that's very sweet.


----------



## calysco (Jan 23, 2010)

you might want to take this question and divide it by type- the question is too general right now. 

i've noticed that for many NT girls: the more they like someone, the more they insult them.

personally speaking, i tend to also hit the guys that i like.

....


----------



## SaraBell (Jun 3, 2010)

I don't really flirt at all unless I am in a relationship with the person. As for how you can tell I am interested, well, there is two ways that could go...

If I am uncomfortable around you (most people), I will pretty much ignore you and give one word answers. You will probably think I'm very bitchy. 

If I am comfortable around you (very rarely happens), I will (try to) engage you in deep conversation on obscure subjects and probably debate you...I know, sexy huh? lol :blushed:


----------



## Something Quite Frivolous (Jun 8, 2010)

SaraBell said:


> If I am comfortable around you (very rarely happens), I will (try to) engage you in deep conversation on obscure subjects and probably debate you...I know, sexy huh? lol :blushed:


More than you might think!


----------



## DarklyValentine (Mar 4, 2010)

Ive heard that too OP. 
Mind you if theve no boots, corsets and not proffering a muffin is is really construed as a proper doper flirting.

I ask thee!

Flutters eyelashes and exists stage left.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

I have a hard time telling too OP.

Apparently women have a hard time understanding when I flirt too. I guess if you're subtle about your flirting it can really throw some women for a loop.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

amanda32 said:


> What a nice comment. It suits you.


 
I fixed it.


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

idris said:


> ...
> 
> :dry:


lol what's that about


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Something Quite Frivolous said:


> This is quite interesting- would this type of flirting portray genuine romantic interest or infatuation in a person? Or would it just be for fun. Because if the former, I've been really stupid with girls.


Well, in my case, like I said before, it's just for fun and it's only between my good friends, so nobody will take it the wrong way, because my good friends know that's just the way I am.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

I'd say guys in general would really like a one-size-fits-all approach when it comes to dating/girls. Sure a lot will deny this but.... I'm just here to say to those.... it's not going to happen.
The best you can hope for is (with practise) to just try and pick up on certain behaviour that is unique to the girl you are with. See how she is with her friends, other guys, strangers. For flirting can be too easily mistaken for "over friendliness" .. or... something.... :mellow:. This is just something you have to develop not just in dating but for a successful relationship.
There is nothing hotter than I guy that doesn't need to be spoon fed and just _knows_. Just knows because he tries.


----------



## Aiam (May 30, 2010)

Honestly? I'm crap at flirting, and I don't understand the signals, either. This thread is actually quite helpful...


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

I'd be more nervous around someone I liked, wouldn't want to start a relationship anyway, but might get a gooffy smile (try to hide it around others) when I talked about, or thought of them. I found a guy attractive a few days ago and could barely talk to him, and couldn't look him in the eye at all. Being ovely friendly is usually a sign of liking them, caring about them, feeling safe expressing myself around them etc.



Slkmcphee said:


> She touches you gently _anywhere_.


 Interesting point.
Though this can apply to friends, the more ambiguous feelings are attached to a person, the likelier it is I'll be cautious and gentle with a person physically.


----------



## thefistofreality (May 18, 2010)

I tend to smile at them a lot, but I tend to give them the 'look but don't touch face' just because I'm one of the girls that guys have to work a little harder for and I know it. But you know when my interest is there because the jokes will be of sexual nature and it's just so obvious.


----------



## Inverse (Jun 3, 2010)

Aiam said:


> Honestly? I'm crap at flirting, and I don't understand the signals, either. This thread is actually quite helpful...


I thought I'd be the only one to say this here. I can flirt pretty easily online, it's not difficult. I'm tying into someone directly~ it's stimulating. Yet in person, until I get to know you in a context outside of work or study~ it's difficult for me to flirt. 

For the most part, I already see the challenge of having to put myself apart from every other guy this girl has ever met. What kind of flirtatious look could I give that wouldn't just make her roll her eyes. How can my emotions not be patronizing? It's difficult, especially when I feel more like I'm piloting my body remotely in front of people. It's not all that I am. Yet I'm expected to use it for language and to be receptive for touch. I love using my eyes to communicate, but I'm never sure anyone can see behind them. 

Flirting is fun, it's enlightening, but it's a game with no clear rules...<3 

Girls love to be subtle, gentle and hope you're receptive enough to understand and to come to _them_. Constantly on the receiving end of attention, but not all guys are naturally attuned to other people, nevertheless women. Some of us barely know ourselves. I see description of light touches being used as a form of flirtation, but some guys~ have barely been touched their entire lives. I knew a guy who could count how many hugs he's had with the fingers on his hand. Yet he's supposed to respond to a light touch~ it makes me sad. Those that can be capable of so much love, not even being able to understand its language.


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

Inverse said:


> I thought I'd be the only one to say this here. I can flirt pretty easily online, it's not difficult. I'm tying into someone directly~ it's stimulating. Yet in person, until I get to know you in a context outside of work or study~ it's difficult for me to flirt.
> 
> For the most part, I already see the challenge of having to put myself apart from every other guy this girl has ever met. What kind of flirtatious look could I give that wouldn't just make her roll her eyes. How can my emotions not be patronizing? It's difficult, especially when I feel more like I'm piloting my body remotely in front of people. It's not all that I am. Yet I'm expected to use it for language and to be receptive for touch. I love using my eyes to communicate, but I'm never sure anyone can see behind them.
> 
> ...


I want to give you a hug...for you an all the unhugged guys out there.

And seriously, every guy (And girl) is in his own way special, new and different. Not all will be liked, and not all girls are looking, but if a guy shows interest, and isn't inappropriate about it a girl's gonna be flattered - provided she reads it correctly -, and will feel more like for him - like speaks to like, so long as it's not scary in some way.


----------



## Briggs (Aug 23, 2009)

Me, it is much like a girl on the playground.......teasing the boy she likes.


----------



## Inverse (Jun 3, 2010)

Liminality said:


> I want to give you a hug...for you an all the unhugged guys out there.
> 
> And seriously, every guy (And girl) is in his own way special, new and different. Not all will be liked, and not all girls are looking, but if a guy shows interest, and isn't inappropriate about it a girl's gonna be flattered - provided she reads it correctly -, and will feel more like for him - like speaks to like, _so long as it's not scary in some way_.


So I can't randomly pounce a stranger and go "Rawr!"

Always seems to work on me. xD


----------



## Silver Phoenix (Jun 8, 2010)

Flirting is what created the common idea that men can't understand women because when men flirt is easy to tell, when women flirt it could be flirting...or it could be nothing near it.


----------



## AirMarionette (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't flirt verbally because it's way too awkward, but I will at least try to get close to you, if it makes sense for me to do so. Also, depending on your behavior, I might find it very easy to tease you.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

WickedQueen said:


> Well, my flirts usually are fun flirts. The main purpose is to make fun of myself, joking around, and entertain my friends. I flirts with both guys and girls, but I prefer flirting with single guys since I'm a straight single girl.
> 
> I don't have any certain pattern in flirting. I just go with the flow. Perhaps I should give some examples.
> 
> ...


See how stupid men are !


----------



## Silver Phoenix (Jun 8, 2010)

HannibalLecter said:


> See how stupid men are !


We are retarded when it comes to women flirting, we either read too much into it or not at all 

Although it might have to do with the pheromones the girl gives off, if you can't pick it up she might not be right for your type.


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

Giggle at everything you say and hold eye contact for a long time then look down, touch you. If she likes you, it's in her eyes.


----------



## ariana20 (Apr 18, 2010)

wickeddesires said:


> Ive heard that too OP.
> Mind you if theve no boots, corsets and not proffering a muffin is is really construed as a proper doper flirting. I ask thee! Flutters eyelashes and exists stage left.


*ariana self-consciously pulls her left boot higher up her soft silky thigh, adjusts the top of her laced corset over her creamy breast and profers a blueberry muffin to thee*


----------



## Llanis (Apr 14, 2010)

*Thanks for all the posts.*



Slkmcphee said:


> It is worthwhile to mention there is a difference between "toying" and "flirting."
> 
> Toying: the female is simply amusing herself by sending out false signals that will confuse you and cause you to make an ass of yourself, potentially in front of other males. This is a power trip. You never had a chance. You never will.


I did this once to a girl in college and I immediately felt terrible about it. 

In high school I had a girl try it on me, except it was a girl who I didn't even like, and since I knew what she was doing it pissed me off. I felt like she was insulting my intelligence.

Ah well ladies, what about playing with your hair while talking to a guy you like?

If you've ever seen the show coupling from the BBC the characters on that show were hillarious.


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

slkmcphee has a point. i toy with guys an awful lot just for kicks


----------



## messyhairedchick (Jun 18, 2010)

I flirt differently to different people. I just go with what suits them most and what is the most appropriate for the situation.
My definition of flirt is probably the more mysterious (NINJA<3) kind:
We would share eye contact for like one minute or so (and they never try to look away) and for me i've heard one eyebrow is raised if it was a rather quiet environment. (Then we would text like shit after that, but ignore the eye contact)
If I'm in a discussion, I've heard that my voice goes higher and I bombard the guy with questions, just to confound him.
In other words, my flirting is usually just to confuse the guy.
They always keep coming back, but I'm not sure if it's the kind I attract that love my flirting .__.
But being obvious? That's for good friends and fooling around. If you couldn't hold a proper conversation with me operating with my rational brain(i.e. not being too crazy) you might think i was really interested in you-

but nah. I save outrageous flirting for between friends; my teacher is taken aback by the amount of sexual innuendos i use when bantering with one of my best friends ;D


----------



## rowingineden (Jun 23, 2010)

I am ambiguously inappropriately jokey flirty. So, things I say or do are just as likely to be interpreted as platonic as they are to be interpreted as flirtatious. (Oh, my gender says "male" right now, but my sex is female and that's how the world sees me).


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

"That one new guy in your English class was talking about how tiny I am... he was like, 'I'm scared that _walking_ next to her would break her!'"
"lmao yeah he's a bit weird."
"And I'm just kinda like nooooo, I was made to be tossed around."
"lol... wait, what? "
"You know what. "

Oh, you'll know. xD


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

The more I read about flirting. The more confused I feel. I don't even know how to flirt (on purpose anyway). Half the time when I figure out a girl was flirting with me it has been a year or more later:laughing:. Then again come to think of it why would any girl flirt with me:laughing::laughing::laughing:. I should just probably stick to playing video games.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

I disappear. I NEVER send out signals if I like a guy.


----------



## CharleyVCU1988 (Feb 5, 2010)

Can we all just agree that if some girl keeps invading your personal space while talking to you she's flirting with you?


----------



## messyhairedchick (Jun 18, 2010)

CharleyVCU1988 said:


> Can we all just agree that if some girl keeps invading your personal space while talking to you she's flirting with you?


and yknow what?
guys who pretend not to get that, are, really- ._.
because when a girl shows you physical affection in public, she's obviously attracted to you.

(but maybe it's just me and how some people failing at flirting really amuse me.)


----------



## thefistofreality (May 18, 2010)

messyhairedchick said:


> and yknow what?
> guys who pretend not to get that, are, really- ._.
> because when a girl shows you physical affection in public, she's obviously attracted to you.
> 
> (but maybe it's just me and how some people failing at flirting really amuse me.)


Exactly! I find flirting painfully obvious.


----------



## Stars (Jul 23, 2009)

Silver Phoenix said:


> when women flirt it could be flirting...or it could be nothing near it.


With one girl I've been friends with since high-school who I used to be in love with, this concept became clear to me. One of the harshest lessons I've ever learned. I had so much enthusiasm, so much hope, so much confidence...and in the end, I was left rejected, disappointed and crushed. 

It was "nothing near it". 

:sad:


----------



## G0dzuki (Jun 1, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> I disappear. I NEVER send out signals if I like a guy.


Ah, so you are one of those that I cannot stand. lol


----------



## PyrLove (Jun 6, 2010)

CharleyVCU1988 said:


> Can we all just agree that if some girl keeps invading your personal space while talking to you she's flirting with you?


Oh, I don't know about that. I had a co-worker once who invaded everyone's space when she talked to them, literally close enough that her breath would move my hair. I really don't want to think she may have been flirting.

As far as how _I_ flirt, I can't say. I've been accused of flirting when I thought I was just being friendly. Maybe I was trying too hard to be extroverted. For the most part, if you want my attention you need to ask for it. I'm oblivious when it comes to social signals. (Yes, I'm an INTJ.)


----------



## CharleyVCU1988 (Feb 5, 2010)

Alright, rephrase time...

A girl who invades your personal space while talking about the most frivolous things, as well as laughing at your mumbles/shyness/twisted humour, smiling like a 12-year-old girl that just had Robert Pattinson wink at her, teasing you until you blush, and is always finding the most random-assed excuse to be around you...

= flirting.

That HOPEFULLY should clear things up then, can we all agree? :happy:



ChanceyRose said:


> As far as how _I_ flirt, I can't say. I've been accused of flirting when I thought I was just being friendly. Maybe I was trying too hard to be extroverted. For the most part, if you want my attention you need to ask for it. I'm oblivious when it comes to social signals. (Yes, I'm an INTJ.)


I know a girl who is JUST like that, now that explains everything...


----------



## PyrLove (Jun 6, 2010)

CharleyVCU1988 said:


> Alright, rephrase time...
> 
> A girl who invades your personal space while talking about the most frivolous things, as well as laughing at your mumbles/shyness/twisted humour, smiling like a 12-year-old girl that just had Robert Pattinson wink at her, teasing you until you blush, and is always finding the most random-assed excuse to be around you...
> 
> ...


That is definitely flirting. She doesn't even need to be in your space.:laughing:


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

If I'm acting flirtatious with you, it generally means I'm comfortable with you but not actually interested.

If I try to be cool and aloof around you, it probably means I like you or at least want to learn more about/get closer to you. So I guess that's my *actual* flirting?

I confuse myself.


----------



## CharleyVCU1988 (Feb 5, 2010)

agokcen said:


> If I'm acting flirtatious with you, it generally means I'm comfortable with you but not actually interested.
> 
> If I try to be cool and aloof around you, it probably means I like you or at least want to learn more about/get closer to you. So I guess that's my *actual* flirting?
> 
> I confuse myself.


what-the-okay rephrase time again...

a girl who somehow worms her way into being next to you/spending a whole lot of time with you/doesn't mind the stuffed animal on the bed or your airsoft guns or your weird habits...

= flirting.

geez so many people messing with the equation!


----------



## thefistofreality (May 18, 2010)

agokcen said:


> If I'm acting flirtatious with you, it generally means I'm comfortable with you but not actually interested.
> 
> If I try to be cool and aloof around you, it probably means I like you or at least want to learn more about/get closer to you. So I guess that's my *actual* flirting?
> 
> I confuse myself.


Took the words right out of my mouth!

A lot of guys think that I've got the hots for them when I'm just comfortable with them and they've been "friend zoned" already. :tongue:


----------



## jigsaw2888 (Jun 14, 2010)

I spill from my head at you . . . I tell you my secrets.


----------



## Devilsapple (Jun 17, 2010)

Hmmmm, after reading this....I don't know if I even flirt at all.


----------



## rowingineden (Jun 23, 2010)

Okay, let me outline more exactly what I do. My eyes and my smile will shine with emotion and you'll know I like you, unless you're oblivious to that sort of thing, but then I'll joke-flirt, and eventually also pretty much blurt out that I like you, and I will probably look for some excuse to physically touch you in some way. I make it pretty obvious.


----------



## PyrLove (Jun 6, 2010)

CharleyVCU1988 said:


> geez so many people messing with the equation!


flirting!.....


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

Zero Requiem said:


> I simply don't understand how girls and women flirt...... I heard that if a girl touches your shoulder that means she is "interested". What others methods do you women use to flirt. I must say its entirely different from male flirting....
> 
> Women flirting is one of the few things about human beings I cannot understand!
> 
> ...


If a woman starts to take your clothes off, that's a really good sign that they're flirting with you.


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

CharleyVCU1988 said:


> *a girl who somehow worms her way into being next to you/spending a whole lot of time with you*/doesn't mind the stuffed animal on the bed or your airsoft guns or your weird habits...
> 
> = flirting.


Actually, I can agree with that. Especially the part I bolded.


----------



## messyhairedchick (Jun 18, 2010)

thefistofreality said:


> Exactly! I find flirting painfully obvious.


Well, if one is flirting to make the other person desire her/him, then yes, it is so painfully obvious I want to hide behind the wall and die.

If one is flirting just for the fun of it, being painfully obvious is part of the equation.

But usually in my small fifteen-year-old world, it's the former.

So...give me a moment while i bury myself behind that wall. Makes a good coffin, doncha think. Imagine all those people wondering where the smell came from...:crazy::dry:


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

supposedly when i'm mad, it looks like i'm eye fucking people. may explain why i always attract the creeps...


----------

